# Sticky  What it takes to get into trapping



## smitty223

Lets start a post in order to give a beginning trapper some ideas of what it will take to begin trapping.

I'll add what I can, and feel free to add to it, even some "tricks & tips" if you have a few.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First-off & most important, before you ever go shopping for traps & gear, pick-up a copy of your States Trapping Regulations, read them & know them. If you have any questions, contact your local CO for an explaination. Your state will have requirements on the types of traps and sets you can use, as well as snares. Be sure you know them. If you aren't they type who can obey laws & rules, please stop here & get out of outdoor sports all together.

Secondly, find the means ($$) to join your State Trapping Association. This will get you several benefits from protecting &supporting your trapping rights, a trapping magazine subscription (usually), and it puts you in contact with some local trappers. If you can, also join the NTA (National Trappers Association). These organizations need your support, similar to the NRA & guns, for example.

Most states hold Trappers Education classes, I strongly suggest attending, and not being bashful in asking questions (take a notebook with you). Many states also have trapping conventions, which are a great place to look at gear, watch demos, talk & meet trappers from your state, as well as get an opportunnity to compare all types of traps which will be there at the vendor booths.

Start with the above suggestions 1st, as opposed to running-out & buying gear which may not even be legal in your state. Also, educate yourself in order to use discretion & proper trap selection to avoid catching domestic dogs & cats. If your state has a leash-law, call Animal Control everytime you see a free-roaming dog or cat.

Know your laws & regulations YOURSELF, don't take someone elses word (outside of the CO) for it unless you're sure. There's nothing woth breaking the law for, and losing your traps, gear, vehicle, trapping rights, etc. for. If you see someone breaking any regulations (be it trapping, hunting, fishing, poaching) report it immediatly to your CO. We don't need people like that involved in outdoor sports.

Learn proper anchoring techniques, meaning how to properly and securely anchor your traps to hold your catches. Keep in mind that if you're trapping '**** on land, what may happen if a coyote wanders into your set, it's happened before, and you need to have your traps properly staked. Nothing worse than having an animal running lose wearing a trap on it's foot.

You also need to learn how to clean & treat (dye & wax) your traps, as well as adjust them and set the proper pan tension. Pan tension will assist in avoiding "non-target" catches.

Also, you will need to properly, humanely, and legally distatch your catches. This may be better discussed at a Trappers Education class. Also, use the outdoors wisely, if you kill it, use it. Most states have laws against "Wanton Waste", I know mine does.

Learn "Fur Handling", meaning how to skin, flesh, and properly dry your fur. You'll not only receive the satisfaction of seeing the end-results of it, but it will increase your fur check as well.
---------------------------------------------------------------

As far as gear goes, your trap size & selection should be made after learning the regulations, as well as trap selection depends upon the furbearer you intend to target.

Feel free to add to this list:

Trapping Trowel (small shovel)

Trap Hammer- to drive stakes & dig trapbeds

Dirt sifter- Used to cover the trap, while removint dirt-clods, rocks, and debris

Pan Covers- to place over the pan to keep dirt from piling under the pan & preventing the trap from firing. I use wax paper & coffee filters.

Packbasket- Something to carry your gear in, even if it's a 5gal. bucket or two, or a "gunny-sack"

Trapstakes- Either rebar or Cablestakes

Catch/release pole- Our K9 season opend a month before '**** season. I use a pole similar to what the "dog-catcher" uses to release them. Some trappers use a Y-shaped stick, which may require a second person to release the trap. Use caution when releasing animals.

Gloves

Tools- Enough to adjust your traps

Lures/bait/Urine- Specific to the animal you're targeting.

Please add to this list & help-out the beginning trappers.

Smitty


----------



## outdoorsman816

Thanks so much for all your help Smitty!!!!!

Outdoorsman816


----------



## smitty223

You're welcome! I thought there was a similar post, but I couldn't find it. I'm sure the others will add alot more as they have time.

Also, maybe the Administrator or Moderator might consider adding an "Archive" section here. It would be a place where the more informative posts might be "stored" for future reference. I know alot of the other forums use them, and they are very helpful for a beginning trapper. Most are divided into 3-4 catagoried, Land Trapping, Water Trapping, Trap Preperaation, and Fur Handling. Also, I know it takes time to do these things, so it is merely a suggestion.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe

Good posting Smitty.... All I would add is... the serious desire to make a go of it, and the drive to not be afraid of hard work..... And a few good skinning knives and a knowledge of how to sharpen them would not hurt either.


----------



## carp_killer

i always carry a linesman pliar with me they have unlimited uses


----------



## LAtrapper

experiment... you cant be afraid to think out of the box and try some things other people might laugh at (for instance: i was setting a dirthole for coyote the other day and had to take a wiz pretty bad... so you know what i did? i peed on the backing and the next day my set was dug up. not a completely positive outcome but at least i had something interested). if you are trapping a farm and think you have the coyotes figured out then move to a different area you might have to switch it up a bit. The most important piece of advice i can offer you is to not to give up and stay dilligent. The rewards are well worth it.


----------



## carp_killer

that makes me think of the time my grandson read a article in one of my old trapper magazines about someone taking a piss next to a mink set and caught one the next day he ****** by 2 of his mink sets and there was a mink in one and a rat in the other


----------



## LAtrapper

when you gotta go you gotta go :beer:


----------



## rangeman

I like to carry a heavy piece of tarp 4'X8' to lay down at my set to rake the dirt, debris, etc. on to. I carry this stuff away from the set and dispose of it. I have read alot about not disturbing the site around the set. (The main reason though is scent control.) Carry you an empty gatorade bottle with you to pee in, unless your like LAtrapper and your pee actually attracts critters. HA! And you may need a bigger bottle if your willy is not wee like mine! LOL Rangeman...... :roll:


----------



## smitty223

Coyote & red urine usually fetches $20-$25 a gallon.....you're whizzin' away your retirement LA 

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude

Very good stuff guys. Buy a platt book and learn to use it. Always, always ask permission, no exceptions. One screw-up here and your image is damaged for a long time. Always run a legal operation for the same reason. Ask an experienced trapper if he will take you along, most are obliging once the main rush is over or if they're not trapping for a living. Ask a trapper if you can watch the fur handling process. Don't believe in myths about the "super lure" or the "old lobo" that can't be caught. Any animal can be caught, the hard to catch ones aren't worth the trouble and are called "breeders" Try to go it alone from the beginning, partnerships usually turn out bad. Trappers are solitary creatures by nature. The secret to big catches is to set a lot of traps. Try to get by with what you have and reinvest your profits partially into equipment. Keep very good records of all facets of the business. You pay taxes on the income, may as well take the deductions. Remember you represent all trappers when you're out there.


----------



## spank

icarry a macheti to chop stakes in case i dont have unouth but you gotta watch whos land your on chopin 8) i know from experince  it anit good when there sling lead at you :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T

great post guys i am going to make it a sticky to keep it at the top of the threads.

My additions would be if you can afford it do your research and take some instruction from someone that catches a lot and has been in the game ahwile. This will get you going in the right direction and save you a lot of frustration. However i believe that you should have some trapping expierence of your own before doing this so that you have a lot of questions to ask and get the best out of your instruction


----------



## smitty223

Remember too your traps will need treated, either dipped, or dyed & waxed. If your a young trapper, discuss the best method your parents would feel most comfortable in you using.

Once all ajusted & treated, you need to store them in containers like plastic totes with lids, and away from fumes like gasoline, car exhaust, etc.

Get an early start on gathering & preparing your gear, don't wait until the last minute. It's never too early to prepare for the upcoming season. Spend off-season studying, reading & researching, and of course here, on the internet.

I always express to younger trappers to put forth alittle of their own effort in looking for information. Read through all the old posts, you'll learn alot, even if it wasn't what you were "looking for". If after doing that, and you still haven't answered your question, then ask it. You'll retain information much better if you work for it alittle.

Here again, I'm directing this more towards younger trappers, but alot of you say you have little cash for equipment. Well, I bet a kid & a snowshovel could have made a pretty good amount of cash this winter. lol, if you're too lazy to shovel some snow.....then trapping isn't for you :wink: Summertime is the same, mow yards, wash cars, ask around, there's all sorts of opportunnities for a youngster to earn some money. Again, start saving early, you'll be suprised how quickly it'll add-up. If you end-up spending it on a new MP3 Player....you weren't too interested in trapping anyways..........

If you happen to be fortunate enough to have your grandparents living....ask your Grandpa about trapping, see if he can tell you anything. Just keep in mind that laws have changed, so what may have been legal "back then" may not be now.

If you have an old freezer, catch some fish this summer for **** bait, or make your own fishoil. You'll have some fun fishing & get some **** bait all at the same time. Try to limit your bait to "trash-fish" like carp, or anything similar in your area. Leave the sportfish & eaters.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223

Another post I just replied on got me thinking, and Plowdude has also mentioned the subject, in a different light.

If you trap....you need a place to trap, you need "ground". If you live in the country, you probably alreadt have somewhat of an advantage. Either you own or rent ground, or have neighbors or friends that do.

Here's where knowledge (about trapping) plays an important role. WHen you're talking with landowners (asking for permission), they'll have questions, and you need to be able to give them ethical & intelligent answers. Know your traps, and show them one. Explain that they aren't "leg-breakers" as the anti's would like everyone to believe. I've even stuck my hand in them to show them.

Most farmers know the damage animals can do to their property & crops, and would most likely to grant you permission. Present yourself in a respectable & appropriate manner (dress decent, speak politely). If you get a"no", leave your phone number in case they change their minds. And don't "bug" a farmer during his busy season because they'll tell you no just to get rid of you.

Print-up some business type cards with your name & phone number, address if you want, just don't portray yourself to be a "nuisance or ADC" trapper, as they require special permits, and charge fees for their service.

Wether you get a "yes" or "no", thank them. If it's a "yes", ask if they have any pets, are they "inside or outside" pets, and plan your sets accordingly. If they have barn cats, you better get some livetraps. If they have dogs, get some dog-proof traps, or see if they'll pen their dogs if they aren't fenced-in. Pre-arrange what's "too early" to arrive in the mornings to run traps. I wouldn't show-up at 5:00AM if they normally aren't up until 6:30AM.

Ask about hunters, if they let deer or ****-hunters use their land you need to use caution about this as well. Work around the seasons, and remember that accidents happen, and more than 1 hunter has failed to identify their target. Wear blaze orange if your in the field during season.

Use your head & common sense, look-ahead for any possible conflitcs & resolve them before you ever set the 1st trap. Respect their property, leave it better than you found it. Keep gates closed (if they were closed when you got to them), notify farmers of any damage or tresspassers you may think you've seen on their property, and be sure to also ask where you can drive & where you can't, expecially in muddy conditions.

Nothing would probably get you the boot faster that failing to respect a landowners property.

Smitty


----------



## flatlander

Don't try to trap every animal there is. And don't get caught up in all kinds of fancy sets. Stick to basics and target a few species. If you have school like me you probably won't be longlining anything. Research is great do all you can but not everything in the field is going to be text book. You kinda have to improvise sometimes and learn from mistakes.


----------



## smitty223

Flatlanders post brings something else to mind. Alot of beginning trappers want to target coyote. Coyote are one of the tougher critters to catch, and "starting out" on them may lead to some discouragement to a beginning trapper.

Start with some easier to catch furbearers, '****, 'rats, 'possum, etc. This will not only be less of an initial investment on traps & gear, and will provide you some experience and room to make mistakes without "education" the more intelligent animals.

This will also give you an opportunity to practice your furhandling on some lesser-valuable furs, and re-invest that money into more traps & gear.

Patience in trapping is no different than fishing. Patience & determination, along with dedication will get you farther than anything.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer

i would reccomend starting trapping with **** for most people because a **** set is one that doesnt have to be made perfectly like a coyote set and **** will eat almost anything so are relatively simple to get to come to your set plus most land in the country has at least a few **** on it


----------



## ND trapper

Plowdude mentioned it and I will mention it again because I feel it is one of the most important part of trapping. Maps. Plat maps, topographical maps, any map you can get. Learn to use them to find landowners, and good locations. If you have maps that show accurate land features and you know how to read them you can actualy find the best location in a section of land just by sitting at the kitchen table reading your mapsas long as you know what to look for. If you are planning on running a longer line and covering more ground you will be way ahead of the game the first day you start setting traps if you are using accurate maps.


----------



## Snowshark

I would add. *RESPENCT THE LAND THE ANIMALS AND YOURSELF*. Do it right and the satisfaction is your reward. Get your traps checked no matter what! Do everything as if someone is watching. 
One thing that helped me was look at your sets from the height that the target animals eyes are at. You will change your sets, they look a lot different from down there!


----------



## spank

here is the size traps that work on the animal

**** 1 1/2 coil or long spring

and yall post some more


----------



## sonic

WOW! excellent article- I mean really, I am about to get in to trapping and thought I knew what to do but after reading these posts, theres allot of things I need to do before I Evan buy a trap-

ALL advise was worth every word, Thanks for opening my eyes to what is involved and what I need to know BEFORE I start.

It can only make me better just by following all the advise that was given here by ALL.

Thanks


----------



## JChapman33

if i was buying victor 1 1/2 traps i would go ahead and get four coiled ones. That would give it the ''umph'' to bust through frozen ground or hold that big coyote or bobcat that just may stumble into your set.


----------



## moneyshot27

mechanic's wire. unlimited uses. i take a 3 1/2 lbs roll with me every time i go out. i've used it to make 'rat platforms, wire coni's to stakes, drag animals, a makeshift sling for my .22, 'security' line to my under-ice poles (just to keep the logs from floating away after break-up), heck i've even twisted two strands of it together and used it to secure one of my beaver traps. held a 45 lbs beaver.

hatchet. used for cutting stakes, chopping through ice, quickly cutting twigs for bait. back end can be used as hammer to drive stakes.

camera. take pictures of your sets and use those in your records. looking back at them you might notice things you could have done different. plus it's nice to take pictures of your catch because your friends don't believe you 

trapping journal. every time you go out write down what you noticed, how the weather was, which sets worked, which sets hadn't been touched, etc. i like to draw rough maps of how i've made my sets. it's helped me keep track of how long i've had my traps out, what locations are most productive, which locations were fruitless and what time of year break-up started.


----------



## wish2hunt

This is my first reply to any post on this site. So...Hello all. I just wanted to say, you guys have given me a great wealth of insight and knowledge into trapping. I just moved here from AK in April of 07. I have spent more time away from home that at home due to the Air Force. I missed all but the last few weeks of this winter, and i am hoping that by next fall with some info from this site, and a love for the outdoors i will be ready for some good trapping experiances here in ND. So, thanks in advance and i look forward to posting with you all.


----------



## KSCATMAN

Someone may have already mentioned to the need list but a good pair of hip boots to me is essential on the trapline.I use them for all my trapping including K9's.You can get down on you're knees to make a set and not worry about scent.Very important for anyone who wants to trap coyotes.They are a must for trapping waterways ,creeks,ponds for *****,muskrats,etc.
Ya never know when you might need to cross that stream that is too deep for regular boots.


----------



## HareSplitter

I do gopher trapping and all I have is 12 traps, 12 stakes,1 or 2 shovels and 2 foot high flags.


----------



## cooncrazy

Good pick axe. Here in western Sd it seems to be the easiest thing to use to dig a hole or a trap bed when its 20 below


----------



## how-to-hunt-rabbit

Great advice in here, truely. I would say always take more traps then you think you'l need. Nothing worse in the world of trapping :x


----------



## ksfowler166

Use a .22 pistol, stick, bat, or .22 rifle to dispatch any live animals you do not want to relise.


----------



## lonewolfmcq

I would like to say to all of you thank you. Because of this thread I joined this site. It has been a great resource for my research of getting into trapping.

With this I would like to add the state of Michigan's trapper education manual to the list of things for beginners to read. It has good start up info and terms and also a quiz at the end of each chapter. The link is http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/MI_Trapper_Education_Manual_82307_206561_7.pdf


----------



## bigsky

what it takes to get into trapping? it takes an...I BUILT THAT attitude, a wierder than normal wife, and a desire to smell things worse than your own farts...


----------



## ninjaswede

I am getting back into trapping this year. I have had very poor luck this fall because the water is so low and I realized that my traps all needed new springs. Butt to all you new trappers I have some advice. Ride along with another trapper for a day or two. Get some tips and techniques . But most importantly never be a know it all. Keep an open mind. Trapping is far from easy. Even green horns can have some valuable lessons. So may your traps be full and remember we are all better off when we are all better off. :thumb:


----------



## RookieTrapper

Hello, I hope that this thread is still active. I am looking at getting into trapping. I am moving to Idaho and I want to get back to my roots and live off the land as much as I can, such as hunting and trapping. I have looked online in regards to coyote trapping, and I think that is where I would like to start, but smaller animals such as beaver, *****, etc would be considered as well. I could be considered a city slicker, but I do have a ******* background as well. but i have not done any trapping, and other than deer hunting, I have not done any other hunting. I would like to know where to start in this endeavor. Anything will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninjaswede

I don't know what you have out there for critters. But I would say just start with the easy stuff, get some fur money coming in, get a feel for what you can trap with out spending a fortune on gas. If there are ****, buy some dog proof traps. They are super easy. And some 1 1/2 coil springs for water trapping **** and muskrats if there are any. They will work for mink as well. K9 trapping is a bit expensive to get into. Take my advice and don't skimp on these traps. I like Minnesota brad traps for K9s. They are absolutely the best out there. I like to use chain steaks on mine. Just start with what you can afford for now and keep reinvesting your fur checks into your line. The lessons learned and the experiences you go through your first year or two are going to be worth far more than your fur checks. But stick with it and get back to your roots! Good luck!


----------



## Tmahoney

I'm new here to North Dakota...I'm from tx and love hunting and fishing and want to give trapping a try and was wondering if anyone is around grand forks area that might be willing to show me the ropes if not some advice will be extremely helpful like I said I'm from south tx and just got here the 14th of November so I'm pretty clueless


----------

